# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Ofendime kot fare...

## Orientalist

Shkruar nga _dritek7_

*A i veshtrojne valle keto shkrime moderatoret, ata te sinqertet?*

*".do te te keshilloja qe te jepje mendimin tend dhe mos u merzit qa thon ata turqit a arabet a binladenet... ve bast se derrat vet jan me te paster se ata mjekercjapet qe lahen vetem kur i zen shiu jasht.. fu.ck them..."*

*Ka ofenduar haptazi besimtaret muslimane dhe besimin islam!*

A ka me ofendim haptazi se kjo ndaj muslimaneve dhe Islamit, apo doni me shume?
Cfare edukate dhe sjellje kane ata ndaj nesh? Nuk kane as besim ne Zot (qe Zoti i udhezofte), nuk kane as piken me te vogel te moralit, dhe as  menyren me te vogel te sjelljet dhe tolerances ndaj te tjereve.

*Behuni te sinqerte ju lutem moderatore, dhe mos e mbyllni as njerin sy e as te dy, se nuk po tregoheni te drejte!*

----------


## Gordon Freeman

:i terbuar: ..........

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Shiko Antaret e ktij besmi mysliman se si ofendojn Nene Terezen,pastaj shiko edhe ne Nenforumin mysliman sa tema jan hapur si urrejtje kunder besimtareve Katolik...cfar shpjegimi ti jep per keto mandej e sa e sa ofendime te tjera qe nuk kam koh ti gjej!

----------


## Orientalist

Shko meso te flasesh shqip shoku...  :i terbuar:

----------


## Yllëza*

> Shko meso te flasesh shqip shoku...


Lexo edhe njehere fjalin e lartshenuar (nga ti) dhe m'a thuaj a eshte edhe ky nje ofendim?! Dhe sa per temen, une si muslimane nuk ndjehem aspak e ofenduar nga ajo qe e ke cek ti, mendoj se i drejtohet nje grupi te caktuar dhe jo te gjitheve (disa individeve)...

----------


## Orientalist

Yllëza, nuk te mora vesh... se cfare, pse e the dhe kujt ia the?!
Nese e kishe me mua, kjo nuk fare teme, por thjesht dicka qe po na ndodh ne muslimaneve ne kete forum, censure totale...
Nese je me te vertete muslimane, ai mesazh qe eshte cituar eshte nje sharje banale dhe rrugace kunder muslimaneve. Une nuk e kuptova se pse duhet te ofendoheshe ti, dhe nga kush?
Nese ke folur per fjalen qe thashe: _"Shko meso te flasesh shqip shoku..."_ ishte sepse nuk e kuptova mire reagimin, dhe nuk e lidha dot me temen per shkak te coroditjes se fjaleve dhe gabimeve drejtshkrimore.
Ajo qe kam cekur une eshte e vertete qe i drejtohet vetem nje grupi inkuizitoresh kunder muslimaneve ketu, sepse kam lavderuar dhe te tjere prej tyre qe kane pelqyer tolerancen dhe jo verbimin.
Pershendetje!





> Lexo edhe njehere fjalin e lartshenuar (nga ti) dhe m'a thuaj a eshte edhe ky nje ofendim?! Dhe sa per temen, une si muslimane nuk ndjehem aspak e ofenduar nga ajo qe e ke cek ti, mendoj se i drejtohet nje grupi te caktuar dhe jo te gjitheve (disa individeve)...

----------


## Dito

Gati te gjithe: diku me shume e diku me pak ofendojne ne forma nga me te ndryshmet anetaret. per kete besoj jane te gjithe koshiente.
Por e kuptoni qe nese do fillonte fshesa ne kete forum sdo ngelej me shume 30% e tij. Si thoni ju? A do donte Admini i ketij web-i te humbte kaq shume anetare?

Bejini llogarite vete tani.


*Dito.*

----------


## INFINITY©

> Shkruar nga _dritek7_
> 
> *A i veshtrojne valle keto shkrime moderatoret, ata te sinqertet?*
> 
> *".do te te keshilloja qe te jepje mendimin tend dhe mos u merzit qa thon ata turqit a arabet a binladenet... ve bast se derrat vet jan me te paster se ata mjekercjapet qe lahen vetem kur i zen shiu jasht.. fu.ck them..."*
> 
> *Ka ofenduar haptazi besimtaret muslimane dhe besimin islam!*
> 
> A ka me ofendim haptazi se kjo ndaj muslimaneve dhe Islamit, apo doni me shume?
> ...


Dmth ti e quan veten turk, arab, binladen, apo mjekercjap qe ndihesh i ofenduar keshtu?!  :xx: 

Nqs ti e quan veten te tille, atehere ato qe kane shkruar ata qenkan perkedhelje sepse vertet meritoke shume me keq.

----------


## Orientalist

> Dmth ti e quan veten turk, arab, binladen, apo mjekercjap qe ndihesh i ofenduar keshtu?! 
> 
> Nqs ti e quan veten te tille, atehere ato qe kane shkruar ata qenkan perkedhelje sepse vertet meritoke shume me keq.


Ik ore "motra" greko-papate.

----------


## Yllëza*

> Ik ore "motra" greko-papate.


Hap teme kunder ofendimit dhe vet nuk ndalon se ofenduari!!! Vertet me vjen keq per ty  :i ngrysur: .

----------


## daniel00

vehabisti vehabist mbetet  lol

----------


## Orientalist

T'ju vije keq per veten tuaj!
E mbyll kete teme, se me cmendet ju kaurret!

----------


## Diesel Industry

hahahahahaahahhahahaah!

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Orrientalist : cka thua ti per Gjergj Kastriotin?

----------


## shilera

nuk e mora vesht postimi behet ne stafin albasoul ....ka ndoll ne chat ..... apo ktu ne forum?????????????
ShILeRa

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Hajde muabet hajde qenka ofenduar keq cuni. Pa pik lidhje.

----------


## Kavir

Jo jo këtu ka racizëm dhe është shumë shqetësues. Të ofendohen anëtarët kot së koti.
Pse ç`të keqe ka të mendosh turqisht dhe të mohosh historinë e kombit tënd?
Pale po na shajnë edhe kaurrët. Për Padishah kjo nuk durohet.
Estakfurullah, na ruaj nga Shejtani o Allah!
P.S. Jashtë nga Shqipëria kaurrët dhe qafirët!

----------


## shilera

> Jo jo këtu ka racizëm dhe është shumë shqetësues. Të ofendohen anëtarët kot së koti.
> Pse ç`të keqe ka të mendosh turqisht dhe të mohosh historinë e kombit tënd?
> Pale po na shajnë edhe kaurrët. Për Padishah kjo nuk durohet.
> Estakfurullah, na ruaj nga Shejtani o Allah!
> P.S. Jashtë nga Shqipëria kaurrët dhe qafirët!


*O ti shoku ne fillim thu ka rracizem dhe te shqeteson!!!* _Pastaj e shpreh vete rracizmin vetem se ndjehesh i ofendum ....._
*Une per vete time jam Muslimane besoj ne zotin tim Allahun dhe te them te drejten ma shume ndjehem e ofendume nga shkrimi yt plot rracizem ordiner* *[gje qe feja jone e ndalon si veprim ,ajo thot se duhet me respektu besimin e tj ]* sesa nji njeri pa kulture si ai qe na quajti mjekerrcjap a ku ta di une .
Ai qe na kish share apo ofendu fene ton nuk shpreh gja tjeter perveq se nji iniorance te thelle ne botkuptimin e tij ,dhe nji munges totale respekti karshi vetes dhe te tjereve ..............
Une mendoj qe tema te tilla me mire te mos jene objekte bisedash ne kte bote virtuale tonen ................................
ShILeRa

----------


## sajmiratn

> Orrientalist : cka thua ti per Gjergj Kastriotin?


--------------
ate cka e thuani ju per muhamedin

----------


## Kavir

Dhe meqë të dyja palët jeni njësoj....pse hapni temë sikur jeni persekutuar?
E para kjo. 
E dyta mor copë mishi e ngordhur nqs dikush të shan nga nëna ti do shash babën tënd?
Se meqë me Muhamedin të  lidh feja, po gjaku me kë  të lidh? Me Gjergjin apo me turqit?
Epo pikë e zezë.

----------

